# 2016 Detroit Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​


> *The New Year is upon us and that means the 2016 Detroit Auto Show is right around the corner.*
> 
> Each year, the North American International Auto Show plays host to numerous worldwide debuts, with last year’s show stunning the crowd with the new Ford GT, Shelby GT350R and production Acura NSX, to name a few. There will certainly be some surprises at the 2016 Detroit Auto Show, but here are _AutoGuide.com_‘s top 10 most anticipated debuts that have been confirmed to make a public appearance from January 11-24, 2016.


Read more about the 2016 Detroit Auto Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------

